# Pfau auf dem Kandel?



## peter.frisia (12. Juni 2015)

Ich habe heute auf dem Kandel, direkt auf dem Gipfel bei der Pyramide, einen seltsamen großen Vogel gesehen. Kann das ein weiblicher Pfau gewesen sein? Gibt es Pfauen auf dem Kandel? Wer weiß was?


----------



## Sir Galahad (12. Juni 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redshred (12. Juni 2015)

Wolpertinger??


----------



## Mundinger (13. Juni 2015)

Ich hab im Winter auch mal nen ziemlich großen Vogel augescheucht, der hatte ein ziemlich langes Schwanzgefieder. Deswegen dachte ich es wär ein Fasan. Ich denk ein Fasan ist wahrscheinlicher als ein Pfau.


----------



## BassT-73 (13. Juni 2015)

...oder ein Auerhan?


----------



## Saci (13. Juni 2015)

Gestern warn einige komische Vögel aufm Kandel unterwegs.. aber wie ein Pfau sieht für mich iwie keiner aus


----------



## orangerauch (13. Juni 2015)

peter.frisia schrieb:


> Ich habe heute auf dem Kandel, direkt auf dem Gipfel bei der Pyramide, einen seltsamen großen Vogel gesehen. Kann das ein weiblicher Pfau gewesen sein? Gibt es Pfauen auf dem Kandel? Wer weiß was?



hi @peter.frisia , ich glaub du solltest deinen fred hier in "*komische Vögel auf den Kandel*" umbenennen, 
dann gehts hier munter weiter


----------



## shield (13. Juni 2015)

Saci schrieb:


> Gestern warn einige komische Vögel aufm Kandel unterwegs.. aber wie ein Pfau sieht für mich iwie keiner aus



HAHAHAHAHA. urst geil!


----------



## aufgehts (13. Juni 2015)

besonderst der ,,schwarze vogel,, macht einen angriffslustigen eindruck 



peter.frisia schrieb:


> Gibt es Pfauen auf dem Kandel? Wer weiß was?



komme ja aus waldkirch und bin somit regelmässig dort unterwegs.
tippe auch eher auf fasan...
auerhähne sind komplett schwarz und deutlich grösser....


----------



## Wayne_ (13. Juni 2015)

aufgehts schrieb:


> besonderst der ,,schwarze vogel,, macht einen angriffslustigen eindruck


Der ist sicher gerade in der Balz.
Anhand der Ringe lassen sich übrigens Herkunft und Schlupfzeitpunkt einwandfrei bestimmen.


----------



## orangerauch (13. Juni 2015)

*da! *ich habe den "Pfauen" heut wieder gesehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arise (13. Juni 2015)

Genau...es gibt Fasane aufm kandel. ...die halten sich aber meist auf der gummenwiese auf.....und ja es gibt viele schräge vögel da oben...die erkennt man an den roten socken...meistens zumindest...


----------



## peter.frisia (14. Juni 2015)

Ja, so einer war es wohl. Ein Fasan also, wieder was dazugelernt.
Und daß diese Frage möglicherweise nicht von allen ernst genommen würde, damit hatte ich schon gerechnet...


----------



## Zep2008 (14. Juni 2015)

Nein, es ist kein Fasan.
Es ist ein Pfau Weibchen, erkennt man an Kopfschmuck.
Ist auch ganz zutraulich, pickt einem sogar den Dreck vom Bike,
wahrscheinlich im Waldkircher Schwarzwaldzoo ausgebüchst.


----------



## aufgehts (14. Juni 2015)

wo hast du das bild gemacht ???


----------



## Zep2008 (14. Juni 2015)

Glaubs mir einfach, es war ein Pfau am Freitagnachmittag an der Pyramide.
Das Bild ist aus dem www


----------



## aufgehts (14. Juni 2015)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Nein, es ist kein Fasan.
> Es ist ein Pfau Weibchen, erkennt man an Kopfschmuck.





Zep2008 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich im Waldkircher Schwarzwaldzoo ausgebüchst.





Zep2008 schrieb:


> Glaubs mir einfach, es war ein Pfau am Freitagnachmittag an der Pyramide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter.frisia (14. Juni 2015)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Nein, es ist kein Fasan.
> Es ist ein Pfau Weibchen, erkennt man an Kopfschmuck.
> Ist auch ganz zutraulich, pickt einem sogar den Dreck vom Bike,
> wahrscheinlich im Waldkircher Schwarzwaldzoo ausgebüchst.
> ...


JA! Das war sie, genauso hat sie ausgesehen. Und zutraulich war sie auch, ein ganz liebes Tierchen.

Bleibt aber noch die Frage, wo sie hergekommen ist. Daß sie aus dem Schwarzwaldzoo ausgebüxt ist, und dann 900 Meter den Berg hochgelaufen ist, kann ich mir schwer vorstellen.


----------



## aufgehts (14. Juni 2015)

peter.frisia schrieb:


> Daß sie aus dem Schwarzwaldzoo ausgebüxt ist, und dann 900 Meter den Berg hochgelaufen ist, kann ich mir schwer vorstellen.



nu überleg doch mal ganz praktisch....
der vogel muss von montag bis freitag nicht arbeiten und hat somit jede menge zeit.


----------



## Begleitfahrzeug (14. Juni 2015)

Gibt doch extra den Damenpfad, für Pfauweibchen.


----------



## Waldgeist (16. Juni 2015)

ist das nicht eine Elwetrische aus der Pfalz, die sich verlaufen hat?


----------



## Keeper1407 (17. Juni 2015)

Das ist eine Nebelkrähe aus dem Odenwald...


----------



## peter.frisia (18. Juni 2015)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich im Waldkircher Schwarzwaldzoo ausgebüchst.


Es gibt gar keine Pfauen im Schwarzwaldzoo, siehe https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwarzwaldzoo_Waldkirch  Es bleibt rätselhaft.


----------



## Newmi (19. Juni 2015)

Im Stadion vom SC Freiburg wurde auch ein Pfau gesichtet. Weiblich dem Bild nach.


----------



## arise (21. Juni 2015)

Scheint ein Wandervogel zu sein...


----------



## aufgehts (21. Juni 2015)

heute auf dem kandel....


----------



## orangerauch (22. Juni 2015)

"Was ist das. - Was - ist das . . ."
je, den düwel ook! ça c´est la preuve! 

@aufgehts: was treibst du dich heute auf dem Kandel rum???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (22. Juni 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> @aufgehts: was treibst du dich heute auf dem Kandel rum???



heute war gestern.....also sonntag....


----------



## orangerauch (22. Juni 2015)

… und keine Seele auser einem Pfau ausser dir da oben, ts, ts!


----------



## Zep2008 (22. Juni 2015)

Hab auch noch eins, vom Samstag


----------



## orangerauch (22. Juni 2015)

dem scheints da oben ja richtig gut zu gehen...


----------



## Saintsrest (27. Juni 2015)

E Pälzer Elweditsch sieht ganz annersch aus. Meischdens had se ä noch e Dubbeglas in de Pfode. ;-)


----------



## arise (27. Juni 2015)

Solangs kein Dildab ist....


----------



## Waldgeist (29. Juni 2015)

es könnte ja auch ein getarnter Wolpertinger aus Bayern gewesen sein.
http://www.bayern-im-web.de/article/97.html


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (14. Juli 2015)

Hm. Mal ne Frage, übersteht so ein Pfau den Winter hier?


----------



## orangerauch (14. Juli 2015)

Pfauen können im Winter draußen sehr gut überleben. Man sollte ihnen allerdings Nahrung zur Verfügung stellen. Du kannst Haferflocken, Hühnerfutter, auch mal Katzenfutter aus der Dose füttern. Mais wird auch sehr gerne genommen und Hüttenkäse - den lieben sie. Die Nahrung sollte ein bisschen abwechslungsreich sein. Pfauen benötigen Eiweiß und Vitamine. Sie essen auch gerne mal gekochte Kartoffelstücke. Waffeln oder Milchbrötchen lieben sie auch.

Also ihr wisst nun, was ihr im Winter für den armen Pfauen zu tun habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noocelo (14. Juli 2015)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Pfauen können im Winter draußen sehr gut überleben. Man sollte ihnen allerdings Nahrung zur Verfügung stellen.





(sorry)


----------



## orangerauch (14. Juli 2015)

PS: ich habe gelesen, dass es bei St .Peter einen Bauern auf der Anhöhe zwischen Ibental und St. Peter gibt, der Pfauen hält. Vielleicht hats ihm dort nicht mehr gefallen und ist dort ausgebüchst und losgezogen, immer das höchste Ziel vor Augen.


----------



## Zep2008 (16. Juli 2015)

Pfauen hält keiner, warum auch.
Zwischen Ibental und St.Peter gibt es den Schafhof der hat aber Strauße und der sieht anders aus, brauchen wir da wider ein Bild


----------



## scylla (16. Juli 2015)

Pfauen kann man doch bestimmt essen. Sind ja auch nur Hühnervögel, und ausreichend fleischig sehen sie auch aus 

Also immer gut füttern das Tierchen, damit es schön fett wird


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (16. Juli 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Pfauen kann man doch bestimmt essen. Sind ja auch nur Hühnervögel, und ausreichend fleischig sehen sie auch aus
> 
> Also immer gut füttern das Tierchen, damit es schön fett wird


----------

